# Very Sad Story



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I first got into soaping a few months ago.  One of my goals was to come up with a way for a friend to make money.  The whole ideal was looked upon unfavorably (on another forum), which I understand now because, yes I understand making soap is a craft.

My friend had tried working at my daycare but it just wasn't for her.  She was a very stylish immigrant but her husband had fell ill and could no longer afford the lifestyle she'd been accustomed to living.  (one christmas she brought me and my daughter $600 worth of pocket books).  She never followed me into making soap, she always had an excuse, her husband was ill and she has a 5 year old daughter.

Well this morning she called me, her husband, had her pack up her apt., put their things in storage, he gave her money to look for an apartment in New York, then he went to a rental home they owned in Philly and he killed himself yesterday :cry: .


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 31, 2009)

Oh my, my heart breaks for her and her little one   what a devastating situation, I cannot imagine what she must be going through. My thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## heyjude (May 31, 2009)

What a tragedy. He must have been truly  despondent about his illness to leave them his wife and daughter in that manner.
 So sorry for the three of them.  She will really need your friendship now.

Jude


----------



## krissy (May 31, 2009)

my heart breaks for your friend. my husband has been very ill (all better now) for more than 2 years. he was in and out of the hospital and got very depressed. it was hard on me for him to be so ill and depressed and me not be able to fix it. she is probably going to be blaming herself for not picking up on the signs ect, be with her and make sure she has a very strong support group around her! my prayers will be with her and her child.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

thanks for all the prayers on her behalf.  I was supposed to check on her in 1 and a half hours...this is such a shock, I don't want to overwhelm her by speaking again with her too soon.  I will call her mid afternoon.

she definately is like family, i offered her my home since I think all her relatives in the states are on his side of the family

does anyone else notice that alot of folks...maybe more than what should be normal...I can't figure out how to say this...but is our society getting so stress-filled that issues like this are becoming more common...

 :cry: I'm just in shock... :cry:


----------



## studioalamode (May 31, 2009)

Truly a tragedy.  I'm so sorry for all of you.


----------



## heartsong (May 31, 2009)

phillysoaps said:
			
		

> thanks for all the prayers on her behalf.  I was supposed to check on her in 1 and a half hours...this is such a shock, I don't want to overwhelm her by speaking again with her too soon.  I will call her mid afternoon.
> 
> she definately is like family, i offered her my home since I think all her relatives in the states are on his side of the family
> 
> ...



bless you for being such a loving and supportive friend to stand by her in her darkest hours!  this tragedy is just too horrible for words!  that poor little baby!

imho i don't believe it's stress, but not having much "coping skills" in such a "ME FIRST!" society.

my parents went thru the great depression, and believe me they were in a lot worse shape than the economy is now!  there wasn't unemployment compensation, welfare and other government services.

families, churches and communities pulled together.  and i believe living in big cities where you don't even know your neighbor's first name truly isolates us.  years ago many families homes had 3 generations under one roof.  now if grandma is getting too old to live by herself, they stick her in a nursing home rather than caring for her inside the family network.

i truly don't understand our society these days.

anyway, your friend is lucky to have someone like you by her side. it's going to be a rough ride coping with all the details this tragedy will have generated.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

heartsong said:
			
		

> imho i don't believe it's stress, but not having much "coping skills" in such a "ME FIRST!" society.
> 
> my parents went thru the great depression, and believe me they were in a lot worse shape than the economy is now!  there wasn't unemployment compensation, welfare and other government services.
> 
> ...



I think on these issues often, I think you are right about "coping skills".  Me, my daughter and a neighbor who was an employee of mine at the time, went through a program called Landmark Education, the Forum.  Not writing this to promote it, the program had a place in our lives at that time...

but it was heavy on forcing you to look at your life and put things into perspective.  My neighbor used to be real "down-in-the-mouth" and woe is me, and I saw her taking an interest in helping a neighbor less fortunate then herself...and it felt so good to see how her perspective changed even though her situation had not.

As for my friend in this tradgedy, she is a strong person who has survived alot...all prayers and thoughts are helpful and appreciated...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

{{{Hugs}}} Philly , how heartbreaking this is. My sincere sympathies to you and her family ..How tragic !! :cry: 

Kitn


----------



## rubato456 (May 31, 2009)

{{{{philly, friend and family}}}}  so sorry to hear of this devastating news!!! you all will get thru this.....take it one day at a time, one hour at a time if necessary......


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 31, 2009)

phillysoaps said:
			
		

> thanks for all the prayers on her behalf.  I was supposed to check on her in 1 and a half hours...this is such a shock, I don't want to overwhelm her by speaking again with her too soon.  I will call her mid afternoon.
> 
> she definately is like family, i offered her my home since I think all her relatives in the states are on his side of the family
> 
> does anyone else notice that alot of folks...maybe more than what should be normal...I can't figure out how to say this...but is our society getting so stress-filled that issues like this are becoming more common... :cry: I'm just in shock... :cry:



Yes I believe you are correct in your statement philly, things are getting worse for people, more and more are taking their own lives, society has become so broken down over the years, especially more now than ever that is why it is so important to support and encourage and love oneanother which is not always easy when we ourselves can get so caught up with just trying to make it through each day.
 Sometimes a simple smile may be all a person needs to see or even someone to shed a tear or prayer for them.

 My family and I have been going through a horrific time lately and thankfully we have had those that have been there to listen and pray for us and a complete stranger smiled at me yesterday which warmed my heart and gave me that little bit of stregnth to push through yet another day.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> phillysoaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GG, I will be praying things get better for you and your family and I am so glad that folks are showing their kind side to you.


----------



## zeoplum (May 31, 2009)

heartsong said:
			
		

> my parents went thru the great depression, and believe me they were in a lot worse shape than the economy is now!



One thing that is different now is the instant news industry that has somewhat moved away from unbiased reporting of the facts to more of a sensational editorializing.  They get paid (through adverstisers) when people tune in so they feed the appetitie of those wanting to be wow'ed.

You're right that our economy isn't as bad as it was during the depression but you wouldn't be able to tell that by watching the news.  In my opinion people are getting more scared than they should.  Not that I don't think we should take this seriously and hunker down until it passes.  But the fear factor DOES seem to be taking it's toll on people in unneccessary ways.

Phillysoaps, I'll be praying for your friend and of her loved ones.  

zeo


----------

